# Has Skita got it?



## mmmdk (Jul 16, 2002)

I think Skita has talent, lots of it, but does he have the heart? I actually doubt it. After he was drafted 5th overall he has been a dissapointment. A poor showing in summer league, a poor camp so far and now a poor showing in preseason. I know it is early but Skita is a MAJOR project and he needs to get mentally tougher if he'll ever crack an NBA starting lineup. Maybe coming to America has been too much of a culture shock for the kid!? And I didn't see the trade for Rodney White as a vote of confidence for Skita - why draft your future SF at # 5 in the draft and then later trade for another young SF!? Denver could have drafted D. Wagner at # 5 and helped their backcourt.

Maybe I am too hard on Skita and it is too early to tell but I would not be surpriced if Skita were labelled a bust in a few years. Or on the same slow learning curve as Jonathan Bender from Indiana. What do you think? 

Peace, Mike :sigh:


----------



## tay money (Aug 13, 2002)

I think Kiki is right, the only way to get huge talent is to go very young when it is somewhat undeveloped. Lebron is the exception, but you can't even raid Europe (nowitski ruined that) but Skita is 19, Dirk was 22 when he entered the league and still took a couple years to develop. Even looking at the last couple drafts, very few are making much of an impact. Picking up Rodney White was an excellent move considering what we gave up. You can always move talent, so what if you end up with two better than average players at the same position (even though Skita might be able to play the 4 and Rodney might be able to play the 2 at times) you can then move talent for talent. This team certainly not be pushing away anyone with possible NBA talent. If Skita was forced to start we'd be in trouble, much better to have Rodney or even Bowen start at 3 to get him used to the NBA game, don't view that as Skita being a bust. He might be, but say that in three years, not after 1 preseason game and some summer scrimmages (which they went undefeated, it's hard to be too rough on the players when the team won all 6 times by blowouts). That's my take on Skita.


----------



## JGKoblenz (Jul 19, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>mmmdk</b>!
> I think Skita has talent, lots of it, but does he have the heart? I actually doubt it. After he was drafted 5th overall he has been a dissapointment. A poor showing in summer league, a poor camp so far and now a poor showing in preseason. I know it is early but Skita is a MAJOR project and he needs to get mentally tougher if he'll ever crack an NBA starting lineup. Maybe coming to America has been too much of a culture shock for the kid!? And I didn't see the trade for Rodney White as a vote of confidence for Skita - why draft your future SF at # 5 in the draft and then later trade for another young SF!? Denver could have drafted D. Wagner at # 5 and helped their backcourt.
> 
> Maybe I am too hard on Skita and it is too early to tell but I would not be surpriced if Skita were labelled a bust in a few years. Or on the same slow learning curve as Jonathan Bender from Indiana. What do you think?
> ...


Too much, too soon.

We will have to wait more to state a position about Skita. As you said he has the talent. 
Does he have a heart? YES!!!
His game isn't phisical, and that's why people may think he isn't giving it all.

He can be a bust in a few years.
He can be a super-star too.

He is very young. He needs to be tested in the NBA. Let's wait till the season start.

Peace, JGKoblenz


----------



## mmmdk (Jul 16, 2002)

Good points by the both of you! I would like to clarify that I do say Skita is a bust but could well be a bust. I live in Europe and I have seen what little he played and he does not strike me as the next Dirk Nowitzki or Pau Gasol. Maybe he does have heart but physical play is such a HUGE part of the NBA. I think Skita would be better suited for Euro-basket yet that might actually be the trend in the NBA in years to come. But as pointed above, Skita could be a star in the making, but soft players never (well almost) get to All Star games.

I hope the best for Skita and Denver...I have to admit that I drafted Skita in a private basket fantasy league and I have gotten cold feet! I also got Drew Gooden though. 
 

Peace, Mike

www.mbahoops.dk


----------



## alister (Oct 12, 2002)

Skita has great talent such as Dirk and more than Gasol.But he hasn't virtually played professionally yet.He has spent all his carreer in the Slovenian League a really weak league.I've also heard that he has some very important personall problems right now so he may be excused.But the fact is that Skita won't play big minutes in NBA for at least 2 years and I'm really sure about this.May be Nuggets should send him back to Europe to play a leader role...


----------



## Devestata (May 29, 2002)

Tskita has talent, and I wouldn't be surprised to see him be a top SF in the league. I'm not saying he's as talented as Gasol, but he may be right up there with Peja and others. The only foreigner that can take it to the post and score a lot is Gasol, which is why I think he's the best. Tskita is probably more of a Dirk player, IMO. Also, remember Gasol only had 10 ppg in limited minutes for FC Barcelona, and look what he did his rookie season...


----------



## mmmdk (Jul 16, 2002)

A follow up on: Has Skita got it?

So what's the word now? I only get the preseason stats and they look mighty bad! Will he (ever) learn the NBA game to become a starter or is he a highly drafted bench player?
Nuggets is pretty talent depleted and yet Skita can't get minutes in the preseason. Looks like a J. Bender part 2 and the jury is very much out him (Bender).

I think Skita would've done well in Europe (seen him in Euroleague on TV in limited minutes) and he's a nice 7'0" spot up shooter. That just won't make it in the NBA.

Peace, Mike


----------



## Devestata (May 29, 2002)

Tskita will be a good player, he just isn't developing really fast. He has all the tools to be a good player. I'd give him some more time. I do agree on one thing, maybe staying in Europe would've been best for him, at least until he's ready for the NBA.


----------



## mmmdk (Jul 16, 2002)

Water on my mill....check this article out!

http://www.rockymountainnews.com/drmn/nuggets/article/0,1299,DRMN_20_1492172,00.html

Peace, Mike


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

I hate the Notwitski comparisons but he didnt come into his own until his 3rd year. Give the young boy some time he'll be good


----------



## Tom (Jul 15, 2002)

*i think he will play better when*

his brother is able to get his visa...i'm sure he has a lot of things other than basketball on his mind


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

*Re: i think he will play better when*



> Originally posted by <b>Tom</b>!
> his brother is able to get his visa...i'm sure he has a lot of things other than basketball on his mind


Well I can understand that, but he needs to get his mind on his job. If he dont do that he'll be right back in Euroe and his brother wont need a visa to get over here


----------



## bender (Jul 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>tay money</b>!
> ... Dirk was 22 when he entered the league and still took a couple years to develop. ...


Dirk was born on 06/19/78, so he was 20 when he entered. Just wanted to clarify that.


----------



## JGKoblenz (Jul 19, 2002)

Looks like Skita is getting better every game. Yesterday, against Houston he scored 10 points, his game is much better now than at the pre-season. :yes:


----------



## mmmdk (Jul 16, 2002)

Seems like it, JGKoblenz, Skita has somewhat "surprised" in his first three games. He's still got ways to go though.

Peace, Mike


----------



## mmmdk (Jul 16, 2002)

How long is the road for Skita? Around the world and then some. I saw a small light in some of the seasons early games, but really, it wasn't that impressive after all. Who was I kiddin? Me! As I said, when I started this thread, Skita had shown NADA and that goes for his stay in Italy with Benetton Treviso as well. This kid just isn't worth a 1st round lottery pick - maybe a late 1st round pick. He will be an OK player in say....5 years....but as a roleplaying specialist. Much like Jonathan Bender, both taken at the five spot in the lottery by the way. Denver Could have had Wagner, Butler, Stoudemire or Jeffries who slipped for some reason. The jury is still out on Wilcox but I like him. But Denver got Hilario so all was not in vain. 

Check the article for more on the subject:
http://www.denverpost.com/Stories/0,1413,36%7E107%7E989849%7E,00.html

Peace, Mike :grinning:


----------

